# Amazing African Safari Video



## nat (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't know if this has been shown around a lot or not, so if you have already seen it, I apologize, but I just think this video is so awesome I thought I would post it in case someone hasn't seen it yet. You have to watch it all the way through!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU8DDYz68kM


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 26, 2007)

That was awesome, it is really something how the drama played out on there.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 26, 2007)

Man that was awesome!!!1 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: that was an amazing experience for those people. Man makes me want to save up and go to Africa!! Good find Nat!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 26, 2007)

Reminds me of this video. I find this one equally amazing if not more. Sadly, the Impala wasn't able to pull through but the effort of the hippo was simply awesome.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://youtube.com/watch?v=ENWp0Q2RkTA">http://youtube.com/watch?v=ENWp0Q2RkTA</a><!-- m -->


----------

